# Multi day kayak or canoe trip in Ohio ?



## Rocknut

Has anyone done any multi day trips on any of the rivers here in Ohio? I thought about doing one on the Tusc. One idea for me was to have someone drop me off then I would paddle for a couple days. Then call them to pick me up once I know were I'm at. Just have to find the right person to do the shuttle.


----------



## fishing pole

Did one on the grand and several on the Ohio. The Ohio being the easier of the two. Muskingum intrigues me and is very doable with the camping


----------



## PaddleFish

This is something I want to do as well. Right now my only concern is finding places to make camp (in NE OH), without trespassing and worry of being ticketed. You would definitely want to thoroughly map out and plan your float ahead of time. Know where you will put in and take out, the float distance, how long it should take, what obstacles you might encounter and being sure you can navigate through/around.


----------



## Rocknut

Most of the rivers I would want to go on are mapped and obstacles are shown on the maps. Yes you will have to portage around some of them but that's part of the adventure. Camping spots may be challenging but I'm sure if you use a leave no trace approach and choose a good spot you would be out of view from anybody. Distance traveled could be a different story. It would all depend if your fishing during your float or just floating.


----------



## Bubbagon

One of my favorite things to do. 
The only change I'd make is to make sure your vehicle is at the take out...AND that you have your keys!


----------



## Snakecharmer

Bubbagon said:


> One of my favorite things to do.
> The only change I'd make is to make sure your vehicle is at the take out...AND that you have your keys!


Is there a story behind the keys?


----------



## bulafisherman

I know you said Ohio but might be worth considering the allegany in PA, myself,son and a few friends have done the allegany 3 years in a row and it's always great time, several outfitters out there, rent their kayaks or canoes or use your own and just pay a fee for shuttle service.


----------



## TDD11

Have a friend who has twice kayaked from the Kokosing down to the Ohio river over a few days. He said it really can be a grind, especially with entry level kayaks.


----------



## Rocknut

Some good ideas. 
Yes I have looked into PA for some trips. Just wanted to try something in Ohio if possible. 
The Kokosing sounds interesting I've done a couple day trips on that one before.
I'll be using a 14' touring kayak plus i have another 12' rec kayak if needed.


----------



## Bubbagon

TDD11 said:


> Have a friend who has twice kayaked from the Kokosing down to the Ohio river over a few days. He said it really can be a grind, especially with entry level kayaks.


I'm assuming you meant over a few "weeks". That's a loooooong float!

I have a buddy who did the entire Scioto river from Kenton to the Ohio. I think it took them around 13-16 days if I remember right.


----------



## TDD11

Bubbagon said:


> I'm assuming you meant over a few "weeks". That's a loooooong float!


Negative. I believe they have done the trip twice, each time in 4-5 days. No doubt it's a long trip. They hit it hard, not much floating/drifting. 

I could have him send me some details.


----------



## Rocknut

My longest trip was in canada for 8-days. over 100 miles on the water and 3 miles portaging. That's with a couple rest days. My longest one way portage on another trip was 5800 yards or 3.3 miles


----------



## Bubbagon

TDD11 said:


> Negative. I believe they have done the trip twice, each time in 4-5 days. No doubt it's a long trip. They hit it hard, not much floating/drifting.
> 
> I could have him send me some details.


DAMN! That’s over 190 miles with some dams.


----------



## TDD11

Indeed I was wrong. I was going off of some info he had passed along, as well as what he had told me when inviting me, and I was under the impression it was a 4-5 day trip down to the Ohio River. At that point, his wife would pick us up. 

Turns out they do 3-4 day trips, at 12-20 miles per day, camping along the rivers every night. Takes multiple trips to do the entire run. My bad! I got a hold of him this weekend to get the details. The more I thought about it, the more I thought it sounded impossible.


----------



## Bubbagon

Here's a write up of my buddy's trip down the Scioto:
https://www.supthemag.com/travel/fi...disconnectg-down-the-scioto-mission-complete/


----------



## Doboy

lol,,,,, you guys just might enjoy some of the 'routs' on this WORLD map. Start at HOME & keep clicking the spot links. There's a million of 'em.

https://paddling.com/paddle/locatio...il&utm_term=0_f2ead8a079-ea8401859a-213030445


----------



## buckeyebowman

Also there are canoeing nand kayaking websites that have rivers mapped out w/obstacles, portages, put ins and take outs all indicated. Just Google it and see what you find.


----------



## Rocknut

I use this one from the state.
http://paddle.ohiodnr.gov/maps


----------



## Rocknut

Bringing this back up top. My son and I are planning or thinking about doing a 2-night long weekend trip down the Tusc in just a couple weeks. Thinking about starting around Navarre maybe getting as far as Gnadenhutten. Not sure how far we can get. What have others done about campsites? Just find a secluded spot? Leave no trace of course. 

Working on having someone drop us off and pick us up once we no know where we are.


----------



## winguy7

Rocknut said:


> Bringing this back up top. My son and I are planning or thinking about doing a 2-night long weekend trip down the Tusc in just a couple weeks. Thinking about starting around Navarre maybe getting as far as Gnadenhutten. Not sure how far we can get. What have others done about campsites? Just find a secluded spot? Leave no trace of course.
> 
> Working on having someone drop us off and pick us up once we no know where we are.


That's pretty much it. No one wants to sound like their breaking the law, but for that trip on the tusc you will be. Google earth is your friend. You could always scout ahead and ask for permission too.


----------



## Rocknut

Updates from our trip.
My son and I embarked on a two night trip on the tusc starting on friday around 3 PM and ending sunday around 1 pm. We started in the Navarre area friday when it was around 92 degrees, heading down the river. We traveled for 3.5 hours till we found a spot to camp before we reached Bollivar. We pretty much had the river to ourselves. Set up camp ate some great ribeye steaks and somewhat slept through the rain storms most of the night.. Woke up the next day broke camp and headed out again. This was a long day. We ended up doing 25 miles mapped on my GPS. Not all easy miles and three portages one being the pain in the butt Dover damn portage. Ended up our second night after the last portage in New Philly. Sunday we slept in some. After some breakfast we heading out again till we reached the Snyder Landing. I had arranged my brother in law to be our shuttle service. Best way to do this since we didn't know how far we could travel. We ended up only 1 take out short of my goal. Great trip we did approx 45 miles on the river. Ate very well and sipped some good refreshments around the camp. Already planning on doing it some more.


----------



## winguy7

Did ya fish at all, the tusc in that area is really good for small mouth and pike. If ya go again pm me, and i will let ya know what and where i use it.


----------



## Rocknut

No this was just a paddle and camping trip. Didn't really have much spare to fish. But I saw spots that looked promising.


----------



## Bubbagon

That place is pike heaven. Haven't been there in a few years, but we used to catch almost as many pike as smallies.


----------



## slimdaddy45

The hocking river is a good river to float only 1 dam that's in Athens then you can go all the way to the Ohio River . My sister floats from Logan to Nelsonville just about every weekend and loves it


----------



## Rocknut

Couple pics

My son is taller than me but not much taller. Hard to tell but he was standing up hill from me. I'm 5'-10". Not 4'









Off we go up in Navarre









Nobody on the river except us.









Our 1st night camping spot.









Rain was in the forecast so we did two tarps above our hammocks. It rained most of the night after 1.









The not so fun Dover dam portage. We stopped for some lunch









We spotted Ace hardware which meens Buehlers so we ran over and picked up some cold beer to finish off our paddle. At this point we had been on the water for 8 hours.









Our second night sleeping spot. No rain so a single tarp just in case.


----------



## Tazmanme

Super nice I bet it was fabulous, so it’s a thought ,look up the“Cheat water trail “ in W v a ton of people do this there ,water is clear , you can see 8 ft down, lots of islands and beaches to camp on you can get a shuttle for really cheap from Blackwater outdoor adventure ,super nice ,go down through the mountains , probably 3 1/2 hour there


----------



## Rocknut

I will check them out always looking for a new adventure.


----------



## Wing Shooter

You guys should check out the Boundary waters I've done 3 trips up there and your post makes me want to go back! Looks like you guys had a great trip.


----------



## DLarrick

looks like a sweet trip. 

whats up with those blue barrels? the one picture they look huge and then in another they look small. Are those packed in the canoe?


----------



## fishingful

I am planing on doing the Grand river this year from Harpersfield Dam to the lake. Lake Metroparks has campsites on the river. Boundary waters is on my radar as well as Pictured Rocks in Michigan. If you get a chance look at Algonquin Park in Canada. That was a great trip last year. you could do 10 trips there and not see everything. Going again soon.


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD

Man, im staying posted to this thread. Ive been wanting to do a weekend trip in my yak for so long.


----------



## Rocknut

DLarrick said:


> looks like a sweet trip.
> 
> whats up with those blue barrels? the one picture they look huge and then in another they look small. Are those packed in the canoe?


Sorry never notice this post.
The blue barrels we use to pack our gear in. They do multitple things.
First off they keep your stuff dry from rain or if you flip.
Second they keep most critters our of your food & gear and help with bears but are not bear proof.
We can carry two of them in a custom pack I have. I've used these on multiple long Canoe trips for up to 8-days for four people In Algonquin


----------



## berkshirepresident

Rocknut said:


> Couple pics
> 
> My son is taller than me but not much taller. Hard to tell but he was standing up hill from me. I'm 5'-10". Not 4'
> View attachment 322393
> 
> 
> Off we go up in Navarre
> View attachment 322395
> 
> 
> Nobody on the river except us.
> View attachment 322397
> 
> 
> Our 1st night camping spot.
> View attachment 322399
> 
> 
> Rain was in the forecast so we did two tarps above our hammocks. It rained most of the night after 1.
> View attachment 322401
> 
> 
> The not so fun Dover dam portage. We stopped for some lunch
> View attachment 322403
> 
> 
> We spotted Ace hardware which meens Buehlers so we ran over and picked up some cold beer to finish off our paddle. At this point we had been on the water for 8 hours.
> View attachment 322405
> 
> 
> Our second night sleeping spot. No rain so a single tarp just in case.
> View attachment 322407


So.....how, exactly.....do you get around that dam? Are there steps or something to that extent?
I have no familiarity with that area, FWIW.......


----------



## Rocknut

Once you paddle up to the dam you exit river right just before the dam. I walked up the slope towards the dam then up the steps. Yes portaging the canoe on my shoulders and a backpack. Once at the top head accros the asphalt to the steps heading back down. Not friendly with a canoe on your shoulders but not the worst I've done. After the steps back down some. Choose your spot to head over the rocks to place the canoe back in the water. Not the perfect Portage but very doable. On a side note and I'm not suggesting this but read it. The river was low when we where there. After seeing everything I would have run the shoot through the dam if there wasn't trees blocking the way. But you would have to see both side first before making that decision. So do not take this as it's possible. It's your life not mine. And yes I wear a PFD.


----------



## OlivesFree

A month ago, I camped on the Ohio River and chose Lake Hope State Park. We felt good. I liked the option of taking my own canoe out on the river. The point is, I bought a new family canoe a month ago. My wife and children insisted that we go somewhere together. So, Old Town Discovery 119, was too small for our family. I looked for other options, a family canoe. What is certain is that I like to be informed a lot, before buying something. The articles on A Blog on Outdoor sports, travel and leisure activities offer useful information and several options to choose a perfect canoe. My wife and I chose the Sun Dolphin Mackinaw as the most durable canoe. I think it will remain a legacy for our two boys.


----------



## joerugz

bulafisherman said:


> I know you said Ohio but might be worth considering the allegany in PA, myself,son and a few friends have done the allegany 3 years in a row and it's always great time, several outfitters out there, rent their kayaks or canoes or use your own and just pay a fee for shuttle service.


I was researching the Clarion for an overnighter. I have a very detailed carriable waterproof map. I've done many day trips, but never overnight. Its on my bucket list. Just have to find the time and the gumption.


----------

